# Fit performance air filter - yes, no?



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm sure I've read on here that it's best to stick with the OE air filter. Otherwise I was considering a Pipercross panel filter or a Pipercross Induction kit. Any views, comments, experiences please?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've seen an airflow experiment with a standard filter, pipercross and a K&N.

The K&N blew the pipercross out the water. Although the pipercross was an improvement to the standard. If you do a K&N you have to make sure any excess oil has run off from production, otherwise it'll clog your MAF.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the k&n on mine and have had no problems. Gives a louder induction and dump valve sound over standard but isn't too loud.


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the pipercross, just because it is dry with no oil, did the wakbox and it sounds excellent, throaty when needed, although the sound is the wakbox... not sure about the performance but in my mind she runs so much better :lol:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

So K&Ns have oil (to an extent), Pipercrosses don't? that right?


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

That's right Steve, I think the K & N's need maintenance but someone with one should know more...

The Bose set-up you suggested is still sounding good!! :wink:


----------



## big josh (Apr 26, 2009)

hi ttsteve the k&n elemant is made from paper and is oiled. where as the pipercross equivelant is made from foam. its puerly doun to your own preferance but a k&n filter comes with a life time waranty or a milion miles :wink:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

big josh said:


> hi ttsteve the k&n elemant is made from paper and is oiled. where as the pipercross equivelant is made from foam. its puerly doun to your own preferance but a k&n filter comes with a life time waranty or a milion miles :wink:


Yeah but if it's gonna contaminate the MAF, or even a slight risk of that, I ain't goin there. MAFs are fussy things as it is, without spraying fine oil particles over them.


----------



## big josh (Apr 26, 2009)

i workd at a shop seling these items for 6 years mate i personaly never recieved any complaints but its up to you mate :?:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Personally, I think it will make extremely little difference fitting a different filter in the standard airbox. Sound (as its enclosed) or performance wise over standard will be very unoticeable IMO. I seem to remember reading somehwere that there were virtually no gains over the paper filter.

I fitted an EVOMS CAI to my MKIV GTI T & that sounded awesome as it placed the filter down low in the bumper and was open, so you could hear the induction roar and boost pressure release upon lifting the throttle. Not sure performance wise it made any difference either TBH.

I now have a BMC CDA on the TT and it sounds good, although as I bought the car with it on, I can't comment on it much compared to standard.


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Tim G said:


> I now have a BMC CDA on the TT and it sounds good, although as I bought the car with it on, I can't comment on it much compared to standard.


The BMC did make my TT feel a bit sharper but the noise it makes gives me the grin factor


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

A bit of a 'throw away' comment, But I had a pipercorss cone filter in place of the airbox on an Saxo VTR years & years ago, & I think it made it noticeably slower. Prob due to it being sat where right in the engine bay, unshielded from the heat :roll: Sounded good though & I was only 18  :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

ttsteve - you worry too much! 

I have a K&N and the standard air box. Its been in there now for about 6 months and approx 4k miles, No MAF issues. It gives a slightly louder induction noise. (id say about 15-20% louder, so its subtle) Don'T worry.
It also makes the _pshhh_ lift off noise sightly louder too. Again, maybe 15-20% louder. I think the only time that you'd get MAF PROBLEMS IS IF YOU EVER CAME to clean it and then re-0il it. Their good for 50k miles before you need to clean them so about 3-4 years lifespan. Id just get a new one then. If you have your car serviced every year then by deducting the cost of an OEM filter every time the K&N pays for its self.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 24, 2009)

big josh said:


> hi ttsteve the k&n elemant is made from paper and is oiled.


 Small point, but it's cotton gauze. They're supposed to be cleaned and oiled yearly, and it's a minor operation. However, "soiled" filters work best, and it's common for owners to run them for the duration of their ownership without maintenance nor issue.

You'd have to submerge the thing to get enough oil on it to threaten the MAF. It only takes a modicum of sense and care to do it properly.


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

qooqiiu said:


> ttsteve - you worry too much!
> 
> I have a K&N and the standard air box. Its been in there now for about 6 months and approx 4k miles, No MAF issues. It gives a slightly louder induction noise. (id say about 15-20% louder, so its subtle) Don'T worry.
> It also makes the _pshhh_ lift off noise sightly louder too. Again, maybe 15-20% louder. I think the only time that you'd get MAF PROBLEMS IS IF YOU EVER CAME to clean it and then re-0il it. Their good for 50k miles before you need to clean them so about 3-4 years lifespan. Id just get a new one then. If you have your car serviced every year then by deducting the cost of an OEM filter every time the K&N pays for its self.


Agree with the above.If you read up what K&N have to say they put forward a convincing case that the MAF cannot be harmed....unless some idiot re-oiled it with about a gallon of the stuff!!!


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

I recently fitted a new k&n fileter and did before and after maf logs over a period of 4 weeks, the maf reading dropped by about 6% during this period which then recovered after cleaning.

I would not fit another.

I would say that the oil does not kill the maf but it does seem in my case to affect its performance.

Unless others have done before and after measurements, their comments are not relevant as they do not know what has actually happened.


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

This is a good choice(panel)...it does not require oil.
http://www.colomboangelo.it/tecnifilter.html#


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking back, there's so many conflicting comments here re the K&N. Like, it has to be oiled every year? well if that doesn't get oil onto the MAF, what will?! Some say defo no probs, another says he actually measured the depreciation in performance. Ooer, I haven't got a clue what to do!!


----------



## flavyan (Oct 5, 2005)

i'm googling info regarding air filter as well. from what i've found, so far, regarding sound and a bit of performance increase, bmc cda and neuspeed p flo are very recommended. apparently bmc cda has a duct to collect the cold air from the outside which gives better fuel efficency due to the colder and therefore richer air, secured with an breather filter. on the other hand, the neuspeed has a bigger air intake capacity but gets its (hot) air from under the hood.

i'm so lost lol 
too much info eh eh


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

ttsteve said:


> Looking back, there's so many conflicting comments here re the K&N. Like, it has to be oiled every year? well if that doesn't get oil onto the MAF, what will?! Some say defo no probs, another says he actually measured the depreciation in performance. Ooer, I haven't got a clue what to do!!


http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/inductiontes ... ntests.htm


----------



## orelia56 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi. On the subject of air filters, does anyone have the correct part number for a KN for a 2009 Audi TTS mk2. Bought one from eurospares, told it was the correct one for the car, only to find it didn't fit. Its the panal filter only, as personally I'm not a big fan of induction kits, and the gains they achieve. The filter I was given had one of the corners chopped and was rectangular. The one I need is more square shaped. Tried the KN website and they say thay don't do one, which I find odd. Am wondering if I need a S3 filter, any help would be very useful. Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

orelia56 said:


> Hi. On the subject of air filters, does anyone have the correct part number for a KN for a 2009 Audi TTS mk2. Bought one from eurospares, told it was the correct one for the car, only to find it didn't fit. Its the panal filter only, as personally I'm not a big fan of induction kits, and the gains they achieve. The filter I was given had one of the corners chopped and was rectangular. The one I need is more square shaped. Tried the KN website and they say thay don't do one, which I find odd. Am wondering if I need a S3 filter, any help would be very useful. Thanks


Try the mk2 section


----------



## Moddedarosa (May 6, 2020)

Had all sorts of filters from k&n panel to piper cross foam slotted dome type things on my jenveys. Always gave them a clean and an oil each year and it was more hassle but there the type of car you barely run. Daily drivers just use oem paper. Literally changed my TT180Q Coupe air box for a Ram Air and silicone TIP windows down its great... Windows up is really bad. Its fine above 50% speed and 80%+ load. Anywhere else in any gear its like darth vader clearing his throat. I'm trying to rework the WAK to another level now... Then I'll be recycling the K6 from my Jenvey'd AFH into the TT so I can map for full intake and the hybrid WAK job. Just can't live with the windows up atm.


----------

